# Quick Question



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Other half left her job the other month and visa was cancelled, she now needs to do a visa run but someone has told her that she needs a cancellation letter from the employer is this true?

Trouble we have is that the company are a bunch of jokers and we doubt that they will do it by the time we need it (Friday) if at all.

If they don't and we do need this letter how can we get around it?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

As long as the visa is cancelled, you can exit the country and re-enter to completely close it out from the system.

You won't need to show any letter if the passport and visa have been in front of immigration already and the cancellation stamp is on the res visa itself in the passport.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

That's good then as the visa does have a cancelled stamp on it so I'm guessing visa run as normal?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Then you have nothing to worry about (allegedly)...I would recommend driving to Hatta as soon as you can, do the u-turn and come back in on a clean visit visa. Then you are not at the mercy of anyone else and your mind will be at rest.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

allegedly??

Yeah we are gonna do it on Friday.

Cheers


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I meant thats the theory...you should be fine, as long as you have the cancelled stamp, it means the computer has been updated, and she has 30 days to exit.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok so OH has been told by her new HR that apparently she might have to go to immigration office to get cancellation papers before she can do visa run?? 

Again is this correct?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Your best bet is to actually call immigration as they're the ones who'd know.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

She just ran immigration who said they would need to see a date of cancellation?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well that's just typical, you'd think that would be in their system wouldn't you? Why does everything have to be so complicated?


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

You didn't honestly expect someone on the phone to actually try and do something helpful did you? That would involve them having to maybe click a few buttons to get the needed information, why do that when they can just fob you off with some excuse...


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

kmdxb said:


> You didn't honestly expect someone on the phone to actually try and do something helpful did you? That would involve them having to maybe click a few buttons to get the needed information, why do that when they can just fob you off with some excuse...


bless them, they have do have an early start these days! I was at a meeting with DEWA yesterday and at 1pm they all packed up and left, meeting was over full stop!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

There is a paper the passport holder should get from the authorities at the time of cancellation. However as long as the red cancellation stamp is on the visa in the passport, the 'system' should know it all matches at time of exit.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

She has nothing other than the passport with a blue stamp saying cancelled..... The company that cancelled it are being difficult.

We will go on a visa run on Sat and hope for the best.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

As I said previously, you should be fine...worst case scenario is they send her back to solve in immigration. Assuming she's a passport holder from one of the 33 countries that doesn't require a visa in advance?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

UK PP Holder

Lets see what happens tomorrow I guess.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Just to let you all know we went and everything was fine, just had to pay 175Dhs for 3 day overstay.

Thanks.


----------

